# Intake and Carb



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I found a Edlebrock Performer intake for Pontiacs and I was wondering if it fit both the Quadrajet and the Holley 670 cfm Street Avenger. Also, opinions on which one to get! 

Thanks, 
Bryce


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Most Edelbrocks are made to accept both spread and square bore carbs. It should have multiple holes for mounting different bolt patterns on the carb base too. If in doubt, post a pic......

As for a carb, a lot of guys like the Q-jet, but I've never been able to get one to perform at the level of a Holley, but I don't buy vacuum secondary Holley's either. I'm a mechanical secondary guy. When I put my foot in the carb, it darn well better open when I want it to......


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the intake Im lookin at. Runs out tonight. But there are always more out there! 


eBay Motors: Edelbrock Performer aluminum intake for pontiac 400 455 (item 180323426586 end time Jan-31-09 19:57:31 PST)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like it will work for either. The bigger opening in the back are for a spreadbore carb. Did you go to Edelbrocks website and look at the correct one for your application ? The one you linked to has what appears to be an EGR provision and not a choke heater. You will need an electric or manual choke with this manifold.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

So it will work, with a carb with an electric choke?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO'n'TRANSAM said:


> So it will work, with a carb with an electric choke?


Yes.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Alright. Ive got another one. Just wondering if a Holley 670 would fit it.

eBay Motors: pontiac firebird transam 400 edelbrock performer intake (item 140298782051 end time Feb-08-09 17:34:05 PST)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, and it is a non-EGR intake, model 2156. If you need an EGR compatible intake it is model 3756

The opening in the exhaust crossover is for a choke heater tube too.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Its a '67 400 so I dont need EGR do I?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No, you don't need one.


----------

